# Pets



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Does anyone have advice on getting pets into Egypt. I have all the regulations etc. I am actually looking for a pet relocation company that is reliable. I have got a few online but was wondering if there was someone that had experience with one?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure if you have seen DEFRA's website? 
http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/


----------



## Monty B (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks. I think these rules apply to Uk though. It does give me an idea though


----------

